#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   urin nachtröpfeln nach toilettengang >

## loki

Hallo! 
Ich hab seid einigen Monaten das Problem wenn ich Urin  gelassen habe (Toiletten Besuch) das bei mir Urin nachtröpfelt wenn ich mich  danach hinsetzte (oder Bücke) und ich kann nichts dagegen machen. Es ist sehr  schwer zu beschreiben: Ich geh halt auf toilette mach da mein Geschäft ganz  normal ohne Problem oder Schmerzen. Sobald ich mich dann aber Später oder gleich  danach hinsetzt oder z.b. Bücke läuft Urin nach. Es sind zwar nur ein paar  Tropfen aber es ist echt unangenehm und belastet einen mit der Zeit. Beim  hinsetzten merk ich dann so einen leichten druck als ob was auf die Blase drückt  wenn es passiert.  
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch machen  soll. Ich bin deswegen bereits in Ärztlicher Behandlung (Urologe) und das nicht  erst seid gestern. Am Anfang hab ich etliche Antibiotika´s verschrieben bekommen  alles ohne erfolg. Letzte Woche dann der Höhepunkt: Ich durfte ins Krankenhaus  und wurde da durchgecheckt! Ich hab sogar eine Blasenspiegelung bekommen. Das  Resultat ist immer das gleiche: Es ist alles in Ordnung und es konnte nichts  festgestellt werden. 
Selbst mein Urologe versteht es nicht! Ich hab das  Gefühl das es auch keinen so richtig Interessiert: Vor allem nicht die Ärzte im  Krankenhaus.... nichts gefunden, erledigt! So nach dem Motto der bildet sich das  nur ein. 
Ich hatte es vorher ja auch nicht, also muss es doch auch  irgendwie wieder weggehen bzw. behandelt werden können!?!? Ich bin nun Absoluter  Leihe und hab von Medizin überhaupt keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie fühl ich mich  als ob ich nicht ernst genommen werde und mit der zeit (auch wenn es nicht  schlimm ist) belastet es einen. 
Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn Ihr eine  Idee oder Tipps hätten bzw. mir überhaupt jemand weiterhelfen  kann. 
Vielen Dank! 
MfG Loki

----------


## sun

Hallo Loki! 
Erst möchte ich dich mal herzlichst Willkommen hier in unserer Rund heißen.  
Also kann es an einer harnwegsinfektion oder so nicht liegen? Der Harn wurde sicherlich mehrmals kontrolliert.  
Passiert dir das nur nach dem Toilettengang? Oder sonst auch mal, bei Belastung oder so, wenn du was hebst?  
Restharn und so hast du nicht? Also das du deine Blase nicht ganz entleeren kannst?

----------


## loki

Hallo Sun! 
Danke! 
Angeblich nicht, ich bin mir aber nicht  sicher! Ja der Harn wurde regelmäßig beim Urologen und auch im Krankenhaus  getestet. Aber soweit ich weiß wurde da nichts weiteres oder relevantes  festgestellt.  
Es Passiert wirklich nur nach den Toilettengang, es muss  aber nicht gleich sein. Wenn ich mich z.B. nicht gleich Bücke bzw. Setzte und  dies ca. 5 Min später mache passiert es trotzdem. Aber immer nur im Zusammenhang  mit den Toilettengang. 
Die Blase entleert sich komplett, laut Arzt nach  der Untersuchung per Ultraschall. Nach der Blasenspiegelung musst ich zwar eine  weile auf den Arzt warten, er hatte mich vorher aber noch mal auf die Toilette  geschickt und dann bin ich gleich zu ihn zur Untersuchung. 
Durch die  Blasenspiegelung ist ja Harn lassen sehr unangenehm und sehr schmerzhaft. Aber  dadurch das es ja ansonsten nicht weh tut hab ich dies ja beim Setzten richtig  gemerkt wie diese paar Tropfen durch die Harnröhre flossen. 
Es tut ja nicht weh oder ist mit sonst welchen Schmerzen verbunden. Es ist einfach nur unangenehm da ja auch die Unterhose nass wird. Aber mit der Zeit ist das echt schlimm.... man will ja ganr nicht mehr auf Toilette!  :Zwinker:  
Zurzeit hab ich noch Unacid verschreiben bekommen.... 
Vieln Dank für die Hilfe! 
LG, Loki

----------


## sun

Hallo!   
Warum hat man dir Unacid verschrieben, wenn ja alles in Ordnung sein soll. Zum testen?  
Also soweit ich jetzt nachgelesen haben, gibt man Unacid bei Blasenentzündung, Harnwegsinfektionen und so.  
Oder hat du es direkt nach der Blasenspiegelung bekommen, zum vorbeugen einer Infektion? 
Als ich eine Therapie machen musste, wobei die Blase mit elektroden stiumliert wurde, musste ich auch Furadantin nehmen, zum vorbeugen.  
Auch wenn ich in der Neurourologie meine Untersuchungen habe. Bekomme ich da halt nur für einen Tag Antibiotika mit. Furadantin musste ich während der ganzen Zeit der Therapie nehmen.  
Vielleicht wissen unsere Docs ja dann mehr.  
Wann musst du denn wieder hin? 
Hat dich immer der gleiche Urologe behandelt oder war es im KH ein anderer?  
Prostata und alles ist in Ordnung? Nichts vergrößert oder so?

----------


## loki

Abend!  :Smiley:  
Also, ich hab es im Krankenhaus schon vor der Spiegelung  bekommen und danach. Ich war ja nur für die Untersuchungen 1 1/2 Tage dort.   Soweit ich weiß stand das auch im Brief für den Doc (Urologe) und er hat mir  dann noch paar verschrieben.Die muss ich jetzt noch nehmen bis Ende der Woche.  Testen ist gut... evtl.  :Zwinker:   
Also, im Krankenhaus haben mich dann 2  Untersucht bzw. der eine hat mich Untersucht der andere die Blasenspiegelung  gemacht und der Chef Arzt hat gesagt was Sache ist.^^ Und dann bin ich quasi  noch bei meinen Haus-Urologen im Behandlung, er war auch derjenige der mich ins  Krankenhaus geschickt hat. 
Ich muss Anfang März wieder zum Urologen, eher  ging es nicht weil er in den Urlaub fährt. 
Den verdachte hatte mein  Urologe auch erst mit der Prostata, aber das haben die Ärzte im Krankenhaus  widerlegt. 
Ist schon sehr Interessant wenn schon der Haus-Urologe nicht so richtig weiß was los ist. Das soll man dann noch als Leihe verstehen.  :Zwinker:

----------


## matso

hallo loki, 
ich kenne das problem auch. bei mir ist es nicht so dass es nachträufelt wen ich mich bücke sonder immer. egal ob ich mich setze oder ich herumlafe. habe schon vieles versucht, war aber noch nie beim arzt. es ist einfach lästig. und immer nach der toilette.

----------


## urologiker

@matso - der Thread hier ist schon einige Monate alt und auch ist dein Problem sicher ursächlich ganz anders zu sehen als das von Loki. Ich würde Dir empfehlen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, wenn du möchtest, das dein eigenes Problem diskutiert wird, 
Gruß & Dank, logiker

----------


## Witholt

Hallo  
bei mir ist es so, das  nach fast jeden Toilettengang bei mir Urin nachläuft bin 59 Jahre und habe eine leichte vergrößerte Prostata. Was kann man dagegen tun?

----------


## Alex87

Hey, ich habe exakt die gleichen Beschwerden und bin über Google auf diesen thread gestoßen. Ich hoffe, dass loki noch aktiv ist und noch sagen kann was des Rätsels Lösung war. Ich bin seit 1,5 Jahren mit den gleichen Beschwerden bei mittlerweile 2 Urologen, 1 Internisten und meinem Hausarzt gewesen mit dem einzigen Ergebnis, dass ich kerngesund bin ... bitte loki schreib, was es bei dir war!

----------


## HoUSeboy

Na toll,
Loki und Alex 87 ! Geteiltes Leid! Ich würde es auch zu gerne wissen! War auch schon bei 100 Ärzten und habe schon viel Geld ausgegeben aber niemand konnte mir sagen was die Ursache ist!

----------


## HoUSeboy

Vielleicht kann der Admin hier Loki mal ne Email schreiben

----------


## Gargamel

Guten Tag allerseits.
Ich bin ein 34 jährigem Mann der sich als Top fit bezeichnen würde.
Nachdem ich einiges über basische Ernährung gelesen hab, habe ich auch gehandelt und nur langsam angefangen meine Ernährung zu ändern. Weniger süßes am Anfang und gedünstetes Gemüse sollte folgen. Da ich Tee Trinker bin, dachte ich ich könnte einen entschlackenden Tee in mein Ernährungsplan integrieren. Ich habe einen IngwerGinseng Tee ausprobiert.
Ab da merkte ich, dass ich nach dem urinieren (sitzend) beim aufstehen resturin tropfte. Tee abgesetzt und es normalisierte sich binnen einer Woche wieder. Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist, dass die Ernährung (Tee), bei mir der Auslöser war. Ein Harnwegsinfekt oder ne Blasenentzündung kann ich nicht ausschließen. Würde diese jedoch ebenfalls dem Tee in den Teebeutel schieben. Ein kritischer Blick auf unsere Ernährung gehört mit zur Diagnose. 
Gruß Gargamel.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo! 
Habe das selbe Problem...schon als Teenager...erst so mit 27-33 wars weg...jetzt mit 34 ist es wieder da.
Körperlich ist auch alles ok...
Ev. ein Harnröhrenproblem bzw. psychisch...
Mal nachlesen bei Dahlke - Symptomdeutung.

----------


## Rumpelstielz

geschlechtsorgan_mann.gifMänner haben eine etwas längere Harnröhre als Frauen und auch noch eine  kleine Biegung an der Peniswurzel, hinter der sich kleine Urinmengen  nach dem Pinkeln sammeln und nicht in die Blase zurücklaufen. So ist es  beim Mann völlig normal, wenn trotz Ausschütteln des Penis immer noch  ein paar Tropfen in der Unterhose zu finden sind. Quelle: Internet  >>>> Soweit so gut... Ich habe ne eigene Grafik erstellt, um es genauer zu erklären, denn ich hatte das selbe Problem und die Lösung durch Zufall gefunden  :Smiley:  ... Egal, wie sehr man abschüttelt etc, beim Laufen, Bücken, Hinlegen etc. kommen noch ein paar Urintropfen raus... Liegt ganz einfach daran, dass nicht alles Urin aus der Harnröhre kommt und durch den Druck beim Bücken etc rausgepresst wird.. Also einfach nach dem Pinkeln (am besten im Stehen) mit zwei Fingern hinter den Hoden, wie auf der Grafik gezeigt, Druck auf die Harnröhre an dieser Stelle ausüben... Evtl noch nach vorne streichen dabei oder an mehreren Stellen drücken.. Es sollten dabei dann noch einige Tropfen rauskommen und das war es dann  :Smiley:  Problem gelöst und zu über 85% kommt garkein Urin mehr nach :Smiley:  Falls das Problem weiter besteht lieber doch zum Urologen...

----------


## ich_bin_neu

Hallo Rumpelstielz, 
ich kann Dir gar nicht sagen, wie dankbar ich für diesen Beitrag bin. Ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Boxershorts zu tragen war undenkbar, man hat gespürt, wie der Urin die Beine heruntergelaufen ist. 
Ich habe vorher alles ausprobiert. Geschüttelt wie wild, Vorhaut vor- und zurück gezogen, mit Toilettenpapier abgetupft, gesprungen, im Sitzen gepinkelt, im Stehen, alles ohne Erfolg.  Sobald man eingepackt hat und sich wieder hingesetzt hat oder sich gebückt hat, kam nochmal ein Schwall Urin. Manchmal aber erst fünf Minuten später, wenn man es gar nicht mehr gebrauchen konnte. Ich bin sogar schon dazu übergegangen, mich in Toiletten einzuschließen und mich mit einem Stück Toilettenpapier mehrfach zu bücken. Habe ewig gebraucht, bis ich wieder herausgekommen bin. Es gibt nämlich nichts peinlicheres, als wenn man einen nassen Fleck im Schritt hat, sobald man eine enge Hose anhat.  
Ich war auch bei einem sehr erfahrenen Urologen. Er hat mich komplett durchgecheckt. Mir Antibiotika verschrieben (Verdacht auf Prostataentzündung), mir auch Medikamente verschrieben, die gefäßerweiternde Eigenschaften haben, damit Urin komplett abfließen kann. Alles ohne Erfolg. Er meinte, das ist normal, hat den Spruch zitiert mit "Da hilft kein schütteln und kein klopfen....", Ihr wisst ja wie es weitergeht. Ich müsse damit leben. Manche Menschen haben einfach einen höheren Tonus, da kann man nichts machen. 
Ich habe es auch mit Beckenbodentraining probiert, weil es sich für mich wie Inkontinenz anfühlte. War natürlich der einzige Mann im Kurs, (hatte auch so seine Vorteile :-)) hat aber mein Problem nicht gelöst. 
Sobald man viel Bier getrunken hat und dementsprechend oft auf Toilette war, hat die Unterhose am nächsten Tag bestialisch nach Urin gestunken und war am Tag vorher teilweise schon ganz schön feucht. Ich hab dann aus purer Verzweiflung angefangen mir Slipeinlagen für Frauen in die Unterhose reinzukleben. Da gab es keine Flecken mehr in der Unterwäsche und keinen Gestank aber das Kernproblem - dass ein Schwall später kommt -war dadurch nicht beseitigt. 
Ein Besuch im Freibad war auch unangenehm. Wenn die Badehose nass war, hat man keine verräterischen Flecken gesehen aber immer eine nasse Badehose zu tragen ist echt unangenehm. Sobald man eine trockene getragen hat und auf Toilette war, war ein nasser Fleck zu sehen. PEINLICH! Ich hab mich wirklich gefragt, wie es die anderen Männer machen. Ich habe sogar einen Bekannten, der Jeans ohne Unterwäsche trägt, für mich undenkbar. Ich bräuchte eher zwei Unterhosen übereinander. 
Doch nun nach dem Beitrag von Rumpelstielz, Halleluja! Die Lösung ist so simpel. Wieso wissen Urologen nichts davon? Wieso findet man die Lösung nicht sofort, wenn man googelt?  
Zuerst habe ich mit wenig Zuversicht unten herumgetastet und dann auf ein Mal, wenn man den richtigen Punkt findet, ist es so, als ob ein Ventil geöffnet wird. Der Punkt ist eigentlich recht einfach zu finden. Man nimmt ein Stück Toilettenpapier, schüttelt vorher ab und greift mit der Hand unter den Hodensack, quasi ganz vorne am Damm genau da wo der Hodensack "aus dem Körper rauswächst" und drückt leicht von unten nach oben Richtung Penis, tastet weiter nach vorne oder hinten und schon wird das Toilettenpapier feucht, weil der Rest rausläuft.  
Bei mir finden sich mit dieser Technik so gut wie gar keine feuchten Spuren mehr in der Unterhose, wenn dann nur noch minimal. Ich würde sagen 98% können so rauslaufen. Ich ertappe mich immer wieder dabei, dass ich in die Unterhose greife und nachkontrolliere. Alles Trocken von außen. Dann ziehe ich sie runter und sehe innen nach, weil ich es einfach nicht glauben kann. Aber auch da, alles trocken, bis auf minimalste Spuren. Nach so vielen Jahren des Leidens, WOW. Ich sage einfach nur: DANKE,DANKE, DANKE!!!!!!

----------


## Rumpelstielz

Freut mich zu hören, dass ich nach 2 Jahren doch noch jemadem helfen konnte... Hab schon überlegt, wie ich diese kleine "Weisheit" verbreiten könnte, da ich selbst noch nie solch einen Beitrag gefunden habe und dieser hier wahrscheinlich schwer zu finden ist... Optimale Ergebnisse erhälst du, indem du wie schon gesagt nach dem Pinkeln an der besagten Stelle Druck ausübst... danach noch etwas abschütteln, Schaft zur Spitze hin mit etwas Druck streichen und zum Schluss (Zuhause) die Eichel mit etwas Wasser am Waschbecken abwaschen... Du und auch Frauen werden so von einem sauberen und gepflegten Geschlechtsteil profitieren  :Zwinker:

----------


## markus1975

Hallo Rumpelstielz, 
ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Immer wenn ich mit dem Pinkeln fertig bin tropf es nach, immer wenn ich mich hinsetze oder zB bücke. es kommt dann noch ca. 1ml raus (ich habe es gemessen). Wenn ich sitzend die Technik die du anwendest befolge (oder auch im Stehen), dann geht da zu 95% alles raus. Alles schön und gut. 
Was wirklich ist aber die Ursache dafür? Mir lässt das keine Ruhe... 
Ich war schon bei 3 Urologen, alle Tests waren ok. Der eine wollte eine
Blasenspiegelung machen da er eine Verengung der Harnröhre vermutete. 
Es war aber so schmerzhaft für mich dass er nach paar Minuten abbrechen musste...  
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass in der Harnröhre sich auch eine Art Syphon (wie Ablauf im Waschbecken)
bilden kann, so dass nicht alles abfliesst und eine Restmenge in dem Knick oder Bogen drin bleibt... 
Lg, Markus

----------


## hellou

Hallo lieber Loki, 
ist dein Arzt denn noch nie auf die Idee gekommen deine Prostata zu untersuchen? Vielleicht ist diese ja vergrößert und es kommt deshalb zu dem Nachträufeln! Dabei entstehen nämlich folgende Entleerungsstörungen:    Verzögerter Start der Blasenentleerung Schwacher, häufig unterbrochener Harnstrahl Langwierige Entleerung der Blase Nachträufeln Restharn-Bildung
Das und noch mehr über die Prostata und Inkontinenz kannst du hier https://www.sanabest.de/wissen/wiki/die-prostata/ nachlesen. Da habe ich auch diese Entleerungsstörungen her. 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen 
LG

----------

